# Would it fit in a Londinium R: profitec pro 800 piston seal



## Coffeeclog (Oct 24, 2018)

Just to be sure: would a profitec pro 800 piston seal fit a Londinium R? 
Same group, so I gather it'll be ok, but I can't find any definitive answers.

Cheers,
Coffeeclog


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Definitive answer is yes @Coffeecloggroup seal and piston seals will be the same


----------



## Coffeeclog (Oct 24, 2018)

Thank you for your reply, @Coffeechap.
Appreciated!


----------

